# TBOW anyone interested link to supplier



## norton850 (Feb 4, 2010)

I saw there was quite a few ppl interested in the TBOW , its a 19 inch cast riser with wood fiberglass limbs cost is $120) with carbon fiber limbs $165 complete bow - plus $35 (7-10 day) shipping from china ( shanghai)

[email protected]


----------



## gibber (Apr 11, 2015)

Worth mention riser is not machined from one billet. Cheap cast.


----------



## norton850 (Feb 4, 2010)

Already posted it is cast , riser is almost identical to a Original , there are some small differences , but minor . Note most risers are cast unless you spend $350 up from the USA. Junxing makes the Copies of Oneida bows and Discovery Bows all machine risers . If you want a nice machined riser get the junxing f261 ilf bow , available in 17, 19, 21 riser there are a lot archery shops marking up there products 2 to 3 times what they actually cost. There quality carbon fiber ILF limbs sell for only $85 a set , some USA asking over $200 same limbs.

Heres a link to a test a Dealer in Australia tried to sell it for around $450 , price is way down.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kt6lWjmHlmY

http://junxingsports.com/index.php?a=shows&catid=3&id=9


----------



## deadwooddan (Nov 27, 2019)

Thats pretty impressive 7-10days. I found more than a few sellers on Ebay when looking into this riser. One thing I wold mention to anyone purchasing to think about the Ebay warranty "square trade". For under $20 you can get 2yrs warranty that covers getting your funds back if something goes south. 

Also as gibber mentioned it is a cast riser, BUT that is where the money savings are in any production product; material used vs production method. If you have a wood riser I would think it is the weakest of any ILF system, then cast, and machined being the strongest. I wonder if Samick risers are cast or machined?


----------



## norton850 (Feb 4, 2010)

don't need warranty on $120 bow, nothing to really go wrong , unless you do something stupid while adjusting or stringing it. Tax , ebay warranty cost, and money saved by buying direct pays for itself. Buy the $120 bow on ebay there is sales tax, guarantee fee, and $90 higher cost. The rep I sent you is very good as she knows the company well and will handle and major problems for you.


----------



## sheepdogreno (Sep 29, 2014)

Can this rep get the junxing risers that are sold here as the Optimus risers?


----------



## norton850 (Feb 4, 2010)

yes they are the same riser that is used their F261 bows , riser is only around $75 -17" and $85 -19" and round $125 for the 21" riser , best to get a set of limbs at the same time. If you want to order some you need to get them in before Chinese new Year as everything shuts down from January 20th - February 10th. Chinese PPL get many paid holidays during the year almost 4 times what USA workers get.


----------



## Wildvuur (May 12, 2021)

Hey there, i just discovered this post and want to know if anyone has ordered from this vendor and what they think about the TBow. Im considering getting one.


----------



## strugglesticks (Dec 26, 2017)

Wildvuur said:


> Hey there, i just discovered this post and want to know if anyone has ordered from this vendor and what they think about the TBow. Im considering getting one.


The Tbow is OK. The casting is not as nice as the machined Satori. The gal at the email address above is not at Junxing anymore. She works for an archery distributor now.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildvuur (May 12, 2021)

strugglesticks said:


> The Tbow is OK. The casting is not as nice as the machined Satori. The gal at the email address above is not at Junxing anymore. She works for an archery distributor now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thank you for the quick response. I may still get it. Cant quite afford the Satori.


----------



## gfletch (Nov 9, 2010)

I cant speak for the limbs but the riser is decent, I'll say worth the money if you're just starting out. A Jaeger grip fits nicely, although the wood grip that comes with it isn't bad either.


----------



## MAXXIS31 (Dec 15, 2009)

The riser is great, Hoyt was taking forever on the Satori I ordered, waited 7 weeks after being told it would be about 6 weeks out, called and was told at least another 8 weeks. I canceled the Satori and bought a Tbow and UUkha VX1000 limbs and a custom string and case, it was all at my house 3 days later. IMO I ended up with a much nicer bow going with the TBOW riser and UUkha limbs, I'm sure the Satori Riser is marginally better but for sure the TBOW has a nicer grip that can be sanded and custom fit if a person wanted. IMO the TBOW if plenty sufficient for a recurve, there is no advantage in a machined riser over a cast on a 19" ILF riser IMO, the bow has adjustable tiller and limb pockets although my Uukhas were perfectly centered on the riser from the get go.

It’s shooting pretty consistent after a few days of bare shafts, this is my first recurve and this is a 20 yard group.


----------



## gfletch (Nov 9, 2010)

Thats nice, i have Uukha EVOs on mine and cant find much i don't like about it.


----------



## AppolloX (Jul 28, 2021)

Can I still get one of these for that price?


----------



## evil ed (Mar 27, 2015)

Tbow (archery?) now also makes a copie of the 19 Border Tempest riser...


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

AppolloX said:


> Can I still get one of these for that price?


I'd like one for that too


----------

